# P238 Pocket Carry and misc questions



## Daps (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi guys new here. Thinking about picking up a P238 within the next week or so. I had thought about the TCP, then ran across the S&W Body Guard and then really started looking at the Sig P238 and it calls out to me haha. I know it cost more than the others.

Looking at the Blackwood or two tone model and replacing the gray grips with something else. Maybe the Nitron model as a last option

I would like to know how are you guys carrying your P238?

I'm wanting to pocket carry it. I'm thinking about a Nemesis or a holster from PocketHolsters.com I'll probably carry in the front pocket.
Do any of you guys carry it in your back pocket? I know it's a SAO and will be carried cocked and locked. Are there any other holsters that you guys recommend?

Since this will be my first SA gun(not worried about working the safety) at the end of the day do you guys just set the weapon on your desk,night stand or whatever or do you unchamber it every night? My Glock I leave it holster all the time and set it on my night stand when I go to sleep.

Thanks
Daps


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Assuming that leaving the gun out on a dresser etc. won't allow it to be accessed by other persons, it's all good but a nice litle gun valut isn't a bad choice. The gun does not have to be cleared unless you want to be so, but the more you empty and load, the more you're going to "damage" the bullets by inducing more projectile setback where the bullet itself gets pushed back further and further into the casing when loading multiple times and firing cartridges with "X" amount of setf back can cause and over pressure issue.

the P238 can be pocket carried, but due to it's cocked and locked nature, the hammer channel can become a dust trap and needs to be checked oftern to ensure taht pocket lint will not obstruct the hammer from making contact with the firing pin.

I have a pocket holster from Del Fatti that I've used on occasion but my primary method when carrying the 238 was one of two IWB holsters. 

Check out Mika, K&D Leather, UBG, HBE, and Mitch Rosen for pocket holsters. My IWBs were made by HBE and Desibens.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

VAMarine beat me to it, but that's never stopped me before. Here's my own take on your questions:



Daps said:


> Hi guys new here. Thinking about picking up a P238 within the next week or so. I had thought about the TCP, then ran across the S&W Body Guard and then really started looking at the Sig P238 and it calls out to me haha. I know it cost more than the others.
> 
> Looking at the Blackwood or two tone model and replacing the gray grips with something else. Maybe the Nitron model as a last option
> 
> I would like to know how are you guys carrying your P238?


Were it me, I would carry this pistol in a belt holster that secures its safety lever.
The best way to do that would be an added "sweat protector" panel, between you and the gun, that has a wet-molded "dimple" in it that just fits the safety in its "on" position.



Daps said:


> ...I'm wanting to pocket carry it. I'm thinking about a Nemesis or a holster from PocketHolsters.com I'll probably carry in the front pocket.
> Do any of you guys carry it in your back pocket? I know it's a SAO and will be carried cocked and locked. Are there any other holsters that you guys recommend?


I suggest against pocket carry for a single-action semi-auto with a safety lever.
Even in a pocket holster, it's all too easy for a safety to be wiped into the "off" position, creating a potentially dangerous situation.
If you absolutely have to carry it in your pocket, get a very-high-quality, wet-molded leather holster that will secure the safety lever. (See above.)
I would have difficulty presenting from a back pocket, being old and stiff, and my, um, sit-upon is too thin to be able to stand even the thought of a back-pocket-carried, pistol-shaped lump of steel. Of course, as they say, your mileage may vary.



Daps said:


> ...Since this will be my first SA gun(not worried about working the safety) at the end of the day do you guys just set the weapon on your desk,night stand or whatever or do you unchamber it every night? My Glock I leave it holster all the time and set it on my night stand when I go to sleep.
> 
> Thanks
> Daps


If your Glock holster is leather, you are doing the pistol's metal parts a disservice by leaving it in its holster. Leather will eventually corrode metal, if you leave them together for long enough. If the Glock holster is Kydex, it's OK...but it'll complicate your presentation, if you need to go for it in a hurry or in a save-your-life panic. (Please tell me that you're not using a fabric holster. Please.)
Similarly, I wouldn't leave your new P238 in a leather holster overnight, either. Not good for its metal parts, as I previously noted. I leave my own pocket-carry (DAO-no safety) bare naked on the nightstand, with a flashlight nearby. I can get it into action very quickly, and so can my wife, if she reaches across my inert and snoring body.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd perhaps go with VA's and Steve's advice about going w/ IWB carry, or OWB w/ any cocked and locked pistol. Besides the lint issue, I'd feel a little uncomfortable under stress digging in my pocket for a little rattlesnake.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I carry a Bodyguard in front pocket, with a Desantis, and have no problem getting it out in a hurry.......a 238, different story...I wouldn't carry a cock and lock in MY front pocket.....just my 2 cents, but there are only a certain number of firearms you should carry in your front pocket, it's why I carry what I do....another that I can think of is a Sig P226 SAS to name another........


----------



## Daps (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks guys I guess I should have been clear about on my night stand. I put it there when I go to bed. I have a floor safe when I want to store my hand guns. 

I know about bullet setback I was just wondering what you guys did with your gun after taking it off since its cocked and locked. I figure you didn't want to mess with it too much as that runs a risk of a boo boo. Thanks for the heads up about the lint. That's a good point

glocks are in comptacs holsters not leather. It's my main carry. 

Well what do you guys think about wearing it on my ankle?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Mine picks up lint, have to keep an eye on it....at night, it goes on the night table, within reach of my right hand, safety off and full......


----------



## Daps (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe I should rethink the Body Guard. 
Do they make any good tuckable IWB for the P238? One that can use a Velcro clip? My gun belt has Velcro


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have never felt comfortable with ankle carry, but that may have to do with my own natural athletic ineptitude.
It probably was easier back in the '60s, under bell-bottoms (or hidden in one's _faux_ Afro).

Having been a leathersmith almost all of my working life, hey, I'm into leather, man!
(I'm fooling: I use a pocket holster made of artificial pseudo-leather.)


----------



## sdcromer (Mar 5, 2012)

Daps said:


> Maybe I should rethink the Body Guard.
> Do they make any good tuckable IWB for the P238? One that can use a Velcro clip? My gun belt has Velcro


Crossbreed Mini Tuck with the V clips.


----------

